# Calyx baby carrier



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

You might have better luck asking someone from the Babywearer site...the mamas there are experts!

www.thebabywearer.com


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BEJJ* 
Has anyone tried this carrier? how is it for older children? the padding looks good to me and the baby looks safe. But I'd like to know how it went with someone who used it.

We have one and love it. It's my DH's carrier and I haven't tried it because it's the standard size and I'd need petite, plus he didn't want me messing with it once he got it adjusted perfectly for him.

It's SO easy to use for back carries, which is why we got it. DH didn't have a lot of confidence or patience to learn, and this was great - after three quick tries with me spotting, he could do it totally alone.

He says it's still comfy now at 20 months (dd is small though, only 19 pounds), and others at TBW give it rave reviews for comfort.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

We use our two Calyxes all the time! It's a wonderful carrier and very safe if you use it correctly.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

I use mine all the time (baby is 5 months old). It is extremely comfortable (and pretty!)and I can wear it for hours... often I almost "forget" I'm wearing it because it's just so comfy. I used pouches and ring slings before but always had problems with my shoulders/ neck and couldn't wear them for too long. The Calyx is PERFECT.


----------



## girlincircles (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Girl Named Sandoz* 
I use mine all the time (baby is 5 months old). It is extremely comfortable (and pretty!)and I can wear it for hours... often I almost "forget" I'm wearing it because it's just so comfy. I used pouches and ring slings before but always had problems with my shoulders/ neck and couldn't wear them for too long. The Calyx is PERFECT.

agreed! i've been using mine almost since the NB stage, even though MBD recommends not using with babies younger than 4 months. i know that you can frog babies in other SSC or position them almost in a cradle hold, as if in a pouch, and i did so safely with this carrier. now my son is almost 5 months old and weighs about 17 or 18 pounds. it's awesome! it's super quick to get on, beyond comfortable (no pressure points) and it's really flattering...no mama-flab sticking out. between all the carriers i tried when my three and a half year old was born, and the new baby, there have been more than 45 brands in my home and this is, hands down, my favorite. i wish i'd had one when my toddler was a baby!

this time i decided to keep things simple so i sprung for a new calyx after reading all the great reviews and aside from a new GM bali strech wrap, it was the only carrier i bought for the new baby and at this point, it's the only one i've kept. i have yet to test it out with my 34 pound toddler but i'm sure it's comfortable enough. i also have back and hip problems and wouldn't wear him at this point, though i was wearing him when he was 30 lbs and 2 years old and i suspect i'll carry the new baby that long, too - and in the calyx, it won't be a chore!


----------

